# State of Michigan is suing a Christian...



## Galatians220 (Oct 21, 2010)

...for advertising for a Christian roommate. _On her church's bulletin board._

ADF - Alliance Defense Fund

What a lovely state this is. To think that the state would bring the full force and effect of the Elliott-Larson Civil Rights Act against a single lady looking for a roommate at church... Chokes me up, big-time. 



Margaret

(P.S. I said good-bye back in August, but I just didn't want this little tidbit to go unnoticed.)


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 22, 2010)

It looks to me like its some private troublemaking group, who are trying to use Michigan Civil-Rights legislation against another citizen, just to stir the pot.

The Govt agency is just the first level adjudicators. I expect this will complaint will be dismissed forthwith.

But, what should happen is that the professional hasslers be slapped with the penalties they hoped to inflict on the victim they targeted--that would be turnabout, and fair play.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 22, 2010)

If she advertised for a female roommate would it be sexual discrimination? If she advertised for a young roommate would it be age discrimination? What about a non-gay roommate? A caucasian roommate?

The fact is that the way people think is changing. And the way society answers all these questions will continue to evolve. Many people today would be bothered by the an advertisement specifying a racial preference but not by one specifying gender. 50 years from now that may change. And the fact that someone would bring suit in this case suggests people are already starting to equate religious preference with things like racial discrimination.

However, at this point the law is clearly on the young woman's side. In America, we can choose what kind of person we want to live with. Someone working for the state has taken a stupid action that'll be quickly dismissed. Our concern is not that the law is against us, but that public opinion is moving that way. And public opinion, sooner or later, changes law.


----------



## JennyG (Oct 22, 2010)

well said Jack, you put your finger on the real cause for concern.
Bruce is right too - I hope that does happen to the "professional hasslers"!


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2010)

From other reports, the matter was stirred up by a member of the church. Church discipline would appear to be in order.


----------



## TimV (Oct 22, 2010)

The key would seem to me to punish those behind it. We need to stand ready to forgive, but we don't need to forgive until restitution is made. If no apology is made, I would get the names of the people behind the complaint and make them as public as possible.


----------

